# 75 Gallon Filtration?



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,

I'm planning on picking up 7 juvie reds this weekend for me 75 gallon.

At the moment I'm running an Ehaim 2217 which should be fine for a little while.

But when the Ps are fully grown and I cut down to say 5 of them, will the 2217 provide enough filtration?

Should I add a 2213 or 2215 down the road?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I would add at least another 2217, maybe even an AC 110 as well. I run an Eheim 2217 on my 75 with a solo rhom and it works great, but any more fish than that, I would want more filtration.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

WOW! That much eh? 
I guess I can add another 2217 in the summer after they've grown 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

A group of natts can be a pretty significant bio load... I ran a wet/dry plus two HOB filters on my last pygo tank which was a 75 gallon with 5 natts and 3 cariba.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id probably do 2 2217 as a 2217 isn't too much more money compared to a smaller version. You could add a HOB too for mech media if you want


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah, that's a good point about the price.
I think I'll run dual 2217s and look into an HOB if need be.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i think you will be fine with just the two canisters. watch your feeding and regular water changes. if you notice your water chemistry isnt top notch, then add the HOB. But i have a feeling you will be fine with the canisters.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've got an xp2 on my 75 ATM, but im ordering an XP3 for additional filtration...you can't really have too much, and if the current is a problem, use a spray bar. the XP3 is going to be packed with bio-media, xp2 does mechanical.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def run 2 2217's, I'm running 2 right now on a 50gal with only 1 fish


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

FEEFA said:


> Def run 2 2217's, I'm running 2 right now on a 50gal with only 1 fish


That's some seriously clean water!
I just picked the little guys up and they're around the size of a quarter.
Once they get to 3 or 4 inches, I'll hook up the second filter.
Thanks for all the input!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

then sell a few off right? cuz its only a 75 gallon?


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

PhantastickFish said:


> then sell a few off right? cuz its only a 75 gallon?


That's the plan. Drop to 5 after they reach 4-5", then see how it goes from there. 
I'll Most likely end up with 4. 5 might be a little tight in a 75.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i think you are best off with 4 vs 5


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> i think you are best off with 4 vs 5


BEAUTIFUL RR Spilo!! Is it aggressive? (compared to Rhom)


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Piranha feeder said:


> i think you are best off with 4 vs 5


BEAUTIFUL RR Spilo!! Is it aggressive? (compared to Rhom)
[/quote]

My RRS isnt a finger chaser, but it definitely isnt scared of anything. and it eats like a pig, never had a p that could eat so much. he eats until he cant swim lol. just bobs up and down in one spot for a few hours. lol


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> i think you are best off with 4 vs 5


BEAUTIFUL RR Spilo!! Is it aggressive? (compared to Rhom)
[/quote]

My RRS isnt a finger chaser, but it definitely isnt scared of anything. and it eats like a pig, never had a p that could eat so much. he eats until he cant swim lol. just bobs up and down in one spot for a few hours. lol
[/quote]

Ha ha that's funny! Awesome fish bro


----------

